# Coolant Leak on Gen 2?



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Just noticed this winter I'm definitely smelling antifreeze in the car so just curious if anyone knew of any messages or tsbs about this. In my experience that's almost always a heater core but not usually at 25k on the odometer.

I'll keep an eye out on the fluid level and see if it gets worse but just putting this out there to see if any of ya'll have had to deal with this on your gen 2s.

Thanks


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

At 25k, take it to the dealer and save the hassle of worrying.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

JLL said:


> At 25k, take it to the dealer and save the hassle of worrying.


Yeah absolutely. Just trying to put off that trip as it's almost always a hassle and I'm pretty busy this time of year.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Iamantman said:


> Yeah absolutely. Just trying to put off that trip as it's almost always a hassle and I'm pretty busy this time of year.


My dealer will give me a loaner if I ask. I would imagine your would too if you let them know when you schedule the appointment.

I worked in an automotive service department for 10 years and I told my customers all the time that: "It's better to take care of the problem on your terms rather than the car leave you stranded on it's terms. Then it's REALLY an inconvenience."


----------

